# UFC 61 Bitter Rivals: RESULTS THREAD: SPOILER!



## rdlviper

UFC 61 Results will be posted in this thread! This thread will be closed until Saturday evening. 

Date: 07/08/2006 10:00 PM
Event Type: PPV Live
Location: Mandalay Bay

Tim Sylvia Vs. Andrei Arlovski

Tito Ortiz Vs. Ken Shamrock

Dan Christison Vs. Frank Mir

Josh Burkman Vs. Josh Neer

Yves Edwards Vs. Joe Stevenson

Drew Fickett Vs. Kurt Pellegrino

Jeff Monson Vs. Anthony Perosh

Gilbert Aldana Vs. Cheick Kongo

Hermes Franca Vs. Joe Jordan


----------



## adminmma

*Jeff Monson Vs. Anthony Perosh*...MONSON wins

* Hermes Franca Vs. Joe Jordan.*.. FRANCA wins
*
Yves Edwards Vs. Joe Stevenson
*Joe Stevenson wins, doctors call stop to fight after round 2 due to cut on Edwards head.

*Dan Christison Vs. Frank Mir
*Frank Mir wins by decision, unanimous 29-28.

*Tito Ortiz Vs. Ken Shamrock
*Tito Ortiz WINS, ref calls the fight in Round 1

*Josh Burkman Vs. Josh Neer
*Josh Burkman wins by unanimous decision after 3 rounds, 29-28, 30-27, 29-28.

*Tim Sylvia Vs. Andrei Arlovski
* HEAVY WEIGHT CHAMPION ..... TIM SYLVIA

By unamimous decision: 48-47, 49-46, 48-47



And a HUGE thanks to K9forLife


----------



## K9forLife

Thanks for the Nod


----------



## Neospyro

*Tito-Shamrock 3*

A second fight was ridiculous. A third would be absolutely preposterous and revolting. The man is old and washed up. He should have retired two years ago.


----------



## floridagirl

Was anyone else upset with the silvia/arlovski fight.I didn't think either man won that fight.It was anticlimatic.

Also I know alot of people will be upset with the stopage of the Ortiz/Shamrock fight although I think it was a good call.Shamrock did nothing to protect himself.


----------



## gduff2

I think the tim vs. AA fight sucked too. It was a title fight and i wanted a FIGHT. See my "Tim vs. Andrei (booooooooo!!!)" thread


----------



## samurice

Dan Christison got robbed. But who cares, they both sucked.

WTF is wrong with Yves? He's way better than that, or maybe I only thought he was.

AA was a dissapointment. He seemed scared to go in on Sylvia and he didn't even attempt to take the fight to the ground.

Best part of the night was the Liddell/Silva announcement.


----------



## CTFlyingKnee

I'm completely shocked at this event..........now I dont know who to root for in Chuck Babalu.....and what happens to Tito's title shot.......what happens to Arlovski....too many questions need answering


----------



## ANGFAN

*Twobadfly*

I Think That Tito Is Great!! He Proved Himself As A Coach, And Forsure As A Fighter!! He Is Great!! Ken Shamrock Is Alright, But He Can't Keep Up With The Time. From The Bayous Here In Louisiana From The Bright Lights In Las Vegas, Tito Is #1!!!:d


----------



## The Don

if ther eis going to be a Shamrock/Ortiz 3. It need to be before the end of the year.. perhaps the next event.. if this fight was as short and unexciting as I hear.. then both fighters should be physically ready to go today... set this for UFC 62 get it done and over with


----------



## Gman

The Don said:


> if ther eis going to be a Shamrock/Ortiz 3. It need to be before the end of the year.. perhaps the next event.. if this fight was as short and unexciting as I hear.. then both fighters should be physically ready to go today... set this for UFC 62 get it done and over with


I hope there's no 3rd meeting. There's no need for it. I missed this fight last night because my cable company screwed up the PPV event, and had to refund everyone's money.  

When I first heard about the result, everyone seemed to think it was stopped to early, but after seeing the entire fight on Youtube, and studying the replay, it's clear the stoppage was justified. Ken can only blame himself if he thought it was premature, because he took at LEASt 5 hard elbows without any attempt to defend himself.

Here's the fight if you're interested:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ielwMhwrBOw


----------



## The Don

Gman said:


> I hope there's no 3rd meeting. There's no need for it. I missed this fight last night because my cable company screwed up the PPV event, and had to refund everyone's money.
> 
> When I first heard about the result, everyone seemed to think it was stopped to early, but after seeing the entire fight on Youtube, and studying the replay, it's clear the stoppage was justified. Ken can only blame himself if he thought it was premature, because he took at LEASt 5 hard elbows without any attempt to defend himself.
> 
> Here's the fight if you're interested:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ielwMhwrBOw


yea I can not view youtube at work.. I have to wait till tonight wuen I get home.


----------



## D Wood

is the sylvia/arlovski fight on youtube as well???


----------



## K9forLife

The Don said:


> if ther eis going to be a Shamrock/Ortiz 3. It need to be before the end of the year.. perhaps the next event.. if this fight was as short and unexciting as I hear.. then both fighters should be physically ready to go today... set this for UFC 62 get it done and over with


In the online after fight interview Ortiz says the same thing! He said "Set it up for November" along with the Liddell/Slvia fight, he was ready for it.

Hmm..Wonder how that new Black Camaro drives?..lol


----------



## Gman

D Wood said:


> is the sylvia/arlovski fight on youtube as well???


Not the rubber match. At least not yet. It's a long fight, so might take a while to get posted.


----------



## thebroken

what happens to AA now? who fights tim next? is tito getting a title shot? those are my questions...


----------



## SanDeigoBeachBadBoy

*Ortiz is the Champ*

I personally think that Ken Shamrock is getting like Hulk Hogan they just can't give it up.


----------



## floridagirl

I'm not sure about the tim thing but I do know that Ortiz didn't earn a title shot just from one fight.I know Tito looked good but there are too many variables and Shamrock isn't the fighter he once was.

i wish Shamrock would get a fight he could win so he can go out feeling on top I think he's not going to quit with a loss even though that's the sign to quit


----------



## cfall

*Aa*

Does anyone know who AA has in his corner. In the first half of round one he was repeatedly using leg kicks, and you could visually see them working. After that I could count on one hand the number of leg kicks he used. If i am wrong and no one else noticed it let me know.


----------



## The Don

floridagirl said:


> I'm not sure about the tim thing but I do know that Ortiz didn't earn a title shot just from one fight.I know Tito looked good but there are too many variables and Shamrock isn't the fighter he once was.
> 
> i wish Shamrock would get a fight he could win so he can go out feeling on top I think he's not going to quit with a loss even though that's the sign to quit


a loss is not a sign to quit, its a sign your lacking something or need more work on something he needs to train harder and with better people... then he'll win fights again.. even against tito..


----------



## Featherwood

*Results*

Who won July 8 battle between Shamrock & Ortiz, and Sylvia & Arlovsky?:dunno:


----------



## Spit206Fire

Tito won in like 50 seconds over some bullshit (even though he would have won anyways i would have liked to see a longer fight) 

And Sylvia went all 5 rounds and won by unanimous desicion.

Was probably the worst ppv i've seen in a while. All the fights showed were slow and never ending graples for the most part.

Be fight they show'd was the Yves Edwards vs Stevenson.


----------



## floridagirl

I'm glad you mentioned the Edwards vs. Steveson because I thought that was a good fight.I also thought that Josh Burkman Vs. Josh Neer was also a good fight.I was even surprised to see how much Burkman has improved.


----------



## floridagirl

Top 5 Fighters!
1. Sean Sherk
2. Evan Tanner
3. Matt Hughes
4. Ed Herman
5. Rich Franklin 
These are your top 5 fighters out of all of the ufc?What about Liddel?How does Ed Herman who lost to Kendall rank your list?It's also time to see Franklin fight again what"s going on with that?


----------



## Spit206Fire

I ment my favorite fighters, and im working on a differen't sig anyways i just put it there because i was bored.

and i like Ed Herman because he gives alot of heart like every other fighter in that list.

Its not that i dont like Liddell he's just not my favorite fighter.

And with Franklin my best guess is after The Crow Fights Andersson Silvia i'd assume most are hopeing Silvia wins because the crow had NO chance against Franklin. Now, my best guess for Franklin's next fight MAYBE Swick. Other then that..ehh its hard to say.


----------



## Spit206Fire

Happy Now? lol


----------



## floridagirl

Hey didn't mean to give you a hard time.I liked Leben in season for the same reason he had the fighters spirit.They both seem to drink too much though.
Can't wait for Franklin to fight.It's been too long.


----------



## Spit206Fire

Ya, Leben's a good fighter but him and ed are almost the same guys except i think Ed's better.
They both Drink to Much and talk a littttllle to much crap lol


----------



## Ryan From The Sky

Spit206Fire said:


> Ya, Leben's a good fighter but him and ed are almost the same guys except i think Ed's better.
> They both Drink to Much and talk a littttllle to much crap lol


Yeah Herman, man... he talked a lot of crap, and wasn't as "entertaining" as he promised.


----------



## Spit206Fire

I don't think he promised he was the most entertaining, i don't remember that. I remember him saying he's the best out of them all, and really think if he had Tito as his coach, he might have been! With his ground and pound already through Team Qwest and then Tito teaching him more?

He might have been better.


----------



## DU423

*Shamrock is a Sham*

I used to like and respect Ken Shamrock. His performance and behavior on TUF3 was appalling and embarrassing. He was a piss poor coach and, worse, he was a terrible mentor to his fighters. He taught them next to nothing, did not push them to excel, and basically faded from the picture and abandoned his fighters. Come on, Ken!!! You should not be fighting anymore, you should not be coaching any more. No one wants to see Ortiz beat you up again. You are washed up. Hang it up and do us all a favor.


----------



## WD-UFC

DU423 said:


> I used to like and respect Ken Shamrock. His performance and behavior on TUF3 was appalling and embarrassing. He was a piss poor coach and, worse, he was a terrible mentor to his fighters. He taught them next to nothing, did not push them to excel, and basically faded from the picture and abandoned his fighters. Come on, Ken!!! You should not be fighting anymore, you should not be coaching any more. No one wants to see Ortiz beat you up again. You are washed up. Hang it up and do us all a favor.


I still have a lot of respect for Ken Shamrock. You've always got to remember that reality shows edit a lot. I don't blame him for being so mad and focused on Ortiz--he was very disrespectful and his trash talking was out of hand. You can say WASHED UP all day, but the man was and always will be one of the best.


----------



## AxL

A.A went in to the fight with an injury he did not report. He injured his ankle inthe secopnd or third round which was his reason for not continuing the leg strikes. he has not been public about this becaus he is not one to make excuses. he lost the fitght regardless of the circumstances. I respect that and look forward to another fight between the two. A.A will be on top again.
The Shamrock fight should have gone longer but rgardless this was the worst ppv in a long time. Dont get me started on on dough boy mir. I was excited to see him and sick when he came out. Talk about someone who needs to hang it up. Shamrock still loooks better that that fatass. And to think I thought this guy had a future. I sure hope he gets back on track because he is far too talented to let it all go to the buffet table.


----------



## adminmma

WD-UFC said:


> but the man was and always will be one of the best.


Well, he may have been great in the day but he cant hang with the boys of today. 
He does need to hang them up while ahead of the game. Hes on a losing streak and no one wants to be remembered for not retiring early enough.


----------

